# Tech Programs



## Shakspeares suck (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey CB
I am goin to be a bit bored this summer so i was wondering if any of you all out there might know of any summer Tech theatre programs i could go to, like a camp. Preferably a design camp but i really dont care. I am going to be a Senior in High school so let me know. Also i am going to be going to the High school National thespian convention in Nebraska and I am taking my latest Light design for Cats to compete in NIES/ to audition for colleges. so if any one has any tips regardding the NIES or how to audition that would be really appreciative. thank you
SHaks


----------



## TheDonkey (Apr 2, 2009)

It'd be great to see/know if there's anything like this in Vancouver, BC, as well, I'd lveo to sign up.


----------



## dbthetd (Apr 2, 2009)

Carnegie Mellon in Pittsburgh has a six week program with a design/tech track. Lots of info here:

News from the "Real World": CMU Drama Pre-College

db


----------



## Footer (Apr 2, 2009)

dbthetd said:


> Carnegie Mellon in Pittsburgh has a six week program with a design/tech track. Lots of info here:
> 
> News from the "Real World": CMU Drama Pre-College
> 
> db



My wife did the performance end of that after her Jr. year and really enjoyed it. If you can afford it, do it.

Also, check in your state to see if there is a "Governors Honors" program, or a Governors School. These are more of a south thing, but if you do have one they are pretty great. You have to audition to get in, but if you do make it in you are completely paid for for the entire program, food included. The training is good and it gets you some new experiences. Georgia GHP has some tech stuff, but its not too big. Kentucky I believe has a very large one. 

One other option is to go volunteer at a local summerstock theatre. Call around to your local university and see if they have a summer theatre program that you can intern at.


----------



## avkid (Apr 2, 2009)

Theatre camp you say.......
You'll be 17 this summer?

French Woods Festival of the Performing Arts


----------

